

Best States for Tech Workers Willing to Relocate - Baustin213
http://www.cio.com/article/2856264/careers-staffing/top-10-states-for-tech-workers-willing-to-relocate.html

======
madcaptenor
This is quite close to just the top ten states in population - compared to
that list it omits Ohio and Michigan (7 and 8) and has New Jersey and Virginia
(11 and 12). More interesting would be a list normalized for state population
- so we'd probably see, for example, Washington and Massachusetts, and maybe
some small-state surprises that I'll admit I can't think of off the top of my
head.

